# Seeking links to "vintage" 1960s-80s Audi ads/posters....



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I found this online a while back but have been unable to find either a larger version or a source to buy the poster from. I DESPERATELY want one for my garage!:












I found this for sale as a poster on eBay, but at $125...I just don't quite want it THAT much.












This guy has some great scans on his site:

http://www.kvquattro.com/info_data.html


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

